# good morning



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

newbie here,
after being royally shafted on my m3 and getting me money back, :twisted: 
just got a yr 2000 silver 180 roadster
2 owners,full audi main dealer history and all the toys
fan bloody tastic
not as fast as the m3 but far superior to drive
most enjoyable car for ages :lol: :lol: :lol: 
will post pics as soon as I stop driving and get some taken
as I work for a motor racing team supporting the dtm,
post may be fairly infrequent

cheers
stef


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum and I look forward to the offer of free tickets to a meet :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## stef030 (Aug 3, 2008)

as we only race once in the uk at brands which is in a couple of weeks
and freebie tickets are about as rare as rocking horse poo,sponsors and all that
I am afraid on this occasion the answer is nah
but you can watch on tv live,
in fact one of our drivers from 2006 drives for rosberg audi,really nice guy
tickled rs4 as a company car,never get in a car with a racing driver

the best laxitive you will ever take
thanks for the welcome

stef


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

stef030 said:


> as we only race once in the uk at brands which is in a couple of weeks
> and freebie tickets are about as rare as rocking horse poo,sponsors and all that
> I am afraid on this occasion the answer is nah
> but you can watch on tv live,
> ...


Stef did just that two years ago in the Pace Car at Silverstone................what a buzz :lol:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome!

Jim


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome 2 Spending Money Forum...

The ONLY Forum that makes you spend, spend, spend :wink:

Enjoy 8)


----------

